# x11-toolkits/gtkmm24 configure script failed



## vadimk (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi,

      I do make clean, install for the gtkmm24 port and in the beginning of configure script it prints out:

```
===>   gtkmm-2.22.0 depends on executable: gm4 - found
===>   gtkmm-2.22.0 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   gtkmm-2.22.0 depends on package: libtool>=2.2 - found
===>   gtkmm-2.22.0 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/intltool-extract - found
===>   gtkmm-2.22.0 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>   gtkmm-2.22.0 depends on shared library: glibmm-2.4.1 - found
===>   gtkmm-2.22.0 depends on shared library: cairomm-1.0.1 - found
===>   gtkmm-2.22.0 depends on shared library: atkmm-1.6.2 - found
===>   gtkmm-2.22.0 depends on shared library: pangomm-1.4.1 - found
===>   gtkmm-2.22.0 depends on shared library: intl - found
===>   gtkmm-2.22.0 depends on shared library: atk-1.0.0 - found
===>   gtkmm-2.22.0 depends on shared library: glib-2.0.0 - found
===>   gtkmm-2.22.0 depends on shared library: gtk-x11-2.0.0 - found
===>   gtkmm-2.22.0 depends on shared library: pango-1.0.0 - found
```

but short after that:

```
checking for GTKMM... configure: error: package requirements (atkmm-1.6 >= 2.21.1 giomm-2.4 >=2.24 pangomm-1.4 >=2.26 gtk+-2.0 >= 2.22.0 gtk+-unix-print-2.0)
were not met:

gnome-config: not found
No package 'atkmm-1.6' found
```

But I have atkmm installed and it has version 2.22.1. I am lost in the requirements. Where do I find atkmm-1.6 ? Why does it print out, that atkmm is "found" ? :\


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2010)

[cmd=]less +/20101120 /usr/ports/UPDATING[/cmd]


----------



## vadimk (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks! Reinstalled and it works.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2010)

Before updating/installing any port make a habit of reading /usr/ports/UPDATING. Sometimes ports need to be rebuild in a specific order or in a specific way. The UPDATING file will have notes regarding this.


----------



## vadimk (Dec 15, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Before updating/installing any port make a habit of reading /usr/ports/UPDATING. Sometimes ports need to be rebuild in a specific order or in a specific way. The UPDATING file will have notes regarding this.



Thank you for advice. Usually start to think about habits only when problems come. I was relying too much on portupgrade script that from my opinion is aware of all this "specific orders" and pre-requests for installation/update.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 15, 2010)

You can also use the slightly under-exposed pkg_updating(1) utility.

E.g. this command will give you the relevant entries in /usr/ports/UPDATING for the last week (change 'w' to 'd' for day(s), to 'm' for month(s))

[cmd=]/usr/sbin/pkg_updating -d `/bin/date -v-1w +%Y%m%d`[/cmd]

Note: this isn't 100% foolproof. The 'autotools' entry found here: [cmd=]less +/^20101208: /usr/ports/UPDATING[/cmd] would not have been shown, because it doesn't match 'autoconf'/'automake'.

Other than that, it's a good command to incorporate into any scripted tool to upgrade ports.


----------

